# honey for sale sign



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Paint it on the side of your barn.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks but I have no barn!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Do you need an excuse to build one?


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Chef, I would (and do) make my signs. If they look homemade, so much the better. In my experience, people like homemade signs for locally produced honey because it is more indicative of the nature of the product. You are selling something unique and unprocessed; your sign should reflect that.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

You could use a 4x8 sheet of plywood or cut one in half (4x4)or any size you want, put two hinges on top and make a sandwich board get some paint and design your sign.
With the 'sandwich' board, after the season just fold it up and put it away till next year. 

[ September 14, 2006, 08:46 PM: Message edited by: SilverFox ]


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

That was my theoretical design as well - a sandwich board with a chain loop preventing the edges from spreading too far. Either that or a road sign style sign with a tripod - I was thinking a stylized skep on a road sign (black on yellow) would be awesome. Then again there's probably some regulation against that.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I made one for a local farm market - hard to describe, easy to draw.

Basically just paint your sign on both sides of whatever you have, 4x4 4x8.

Then take two 2x4's about 4 - 6 feet long each. These will be the base. They will lay flat on the ground, on edge. You then nail 2 uprights to the base, vertically, in the middle to trap the sign. Depending on how big your sign is you may want to run a lateral support at an angle to brace the upright.

Then the sign slides down into the slot created between the uprights.

Nice thing about this design, like the sandwich board, is you can easily disassemble and store without pounding things into the ground.

hope you can follow this!


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

or just build a barn!


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm. I've got a barn, but you can't see it from the highway. Which do ya think would be easier to move?


----------

